# Feeling really discouraged what am I doing wrong :(



## bbbunny

I am very overweight and trying so hard to change but I am seeing zero results. I don't have any scales at the moment so have just been taking my measurements and there seems to be no difference. 
I made the decision to start eating better and exercising almost three weeks ago and I was so hoping there would be some change by now.

Here is what I am eating

Breakfast
Either Special K or Museli with fresh strawberries, grapes and banana

Lunch
Cumber, radishes, spinach and humous with either a wholemeal bap with turkey or a wholemeal wrap with cucumber and a small amount of light Philadelphia

Dinner
A small portion of pasta with a little bit of sauce or Turkey breast or fish and brown rice.

I dont really have any snacks apart from rice cakes,fruit or shape yoghurts and drinks wise I have bottled water or Robinsons squash.

I have been having a hot chocolate on an evening :blush: but its the lower fat horlicks one.


Exercise wise I think this may be my problem all I have been doing is 20 minutes on the treadmill everyday. I am going to start walking from Monday onwards its just that I have felt so tired with hardly any energy and have been having dizzy spells which I read could be because my body is adjusting to the new diet.

Please any advice is so welcome :flower:


----------



## louisiana

hiya dont feel dishartened,are u counting how many calories u are actually consuming?because u might not actually be having enough.
basically to loose 1lb a week there needs to be a difference of 3500 cals per week.
can u go anywhere to use scales cause i find it takes me a while to notice inches off to begin with


----------



## bloodbinds

It does take a while to see a difference where inches are concerned, you should probably get some scales!

But what stands out to me that you could change, is stop eating bananas, as they are around 150/200 calories just for one, eat an apple instead.

Stop havng pasta/rice every day. Have it every other day instead, try having some turkey with a big bowl of veg and gravy - very low calorie and yummy!

I think 20 mins of exercise every day is great, the recommended amount is 30 minutes for 5 days out of the week. If you're looking for a difference in your body though then you might want to do some toning exercises, there are about a million of them if you look them up on google or youtube. Search for whole body toning exercises and you'll find some good ones, and if you do them, as well as tredmil and dieting, then you will be losing the weight in no time! :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Thank you ladies for the replies :)

I am totally shocked about the banana thing :O

I'm gonna look up toning exercises and a good calorie calculator so I can find out exactly how many I am consuming :)


----------



## Anna Purna

First of all, congratulations on taking steps towards being a happier, healthier you. Half the battle is finding the motivation to do something in the first place. Keep it up! :thumbup:

I agree with bloodbinds: you need both cardio and toning exercises in order to really see a difference. Are you doing the treadmill at home or at a gym? If it's at a gym, you could look into getting a private consultation with one of the trainers there. They would test your current status and create a workout regime designed specifically for your needs. I would just add a recommendation based on personal experience: don't try to prove anything to the trainers, as you'll just end up getting a regime that is far above what you're willing and able to do. :dohh:

Wow, I didn't know bananas had so many calories. I just ate a huge one for breakfast! :shock:


----------



## africaqueen

Firstly, well done on making such positive changes! 

Have u considered joining slimming world? It is so fab. No calorie counting, just lots of unlimited healthy and tasty foods and you can still have treats too ;-)
It has honestly changed my life as i had tried every diet going and its only SW that has worked for me as its so easy and im never hungry. I have lost 46lb on it since end of last summer so really pleased. Still got a long way to go but know i can do it and you can too. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Faythe

The problem with ONLY doing 20 mins on the treadmill every day is that your body will adapt and change fairly quickly, then do that exercise with very little effort. You need to mix things up. Throw in some weights, like try kettlebells which are fun and fairly easy to do. You can use them for a whole body workout.

Don't stop eating bananas. I'm sorry but that's the most ridiculous thing I've heard. Everything contains calories, you'll never avoid it. And tbh, with what it looks you're eating it's well within an allowance for the day depending on what your calorie target is. Have you worked out your resting metabolic rate? At the end of the day food is food, calories in/calories out. 

You don't NEED a set of scales, not really. Too many people become slaves to them, but if you want to track progress it might be an idea. Take pictures too, just once a month so you can build a month by month progress picture diary and that way appreciate how much you've lost.

Good luck.


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks for the replies. :)

I am doing the treadmill at home as I am not brave enough to go to the gym yet plus I don't drive and the only ones I could find in walking distance are more male gyms if you know what I mean lol.

I really considered slimming world but I know it sounds silly but I was scared of being the biggest one there :blush: I have looked into perhaps using online slimming groups like weight watchers but I think I am going to try going it alone for a little longer.

I am going to get some of those mini weight things to work my arms and have recorded a belly dancing workout of the telly to have a go at that (will deffo be closing the curtains that day :haha: )

I am still eating bananas but am only having half of one chopped on my museli to spice it up a little lol

Taking pics is a great idea and although I might not like what I see initially they will be a great motivation :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: it can be frustrating can't it?

have you found a calorie counting website? I would look into it because I don't know if you are eating enough actually (as someone else mentioned). The lack of energy and tiredness are probably signs that you need to up your caloric intake--eating healthier and exercising should give you more energy not less. Also if you aren't eating enough than your body is going to go into starvation mode and will store fat rather than burn it

I know a lot of people who go it alone and have done really well! I know that they use online tracking systems to track their calories etc. I just don't remember the name right now :blush: I've been doing WW online for a bit over a year which has worked well for me 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> The problem with ONLY doing 20 mins on the treadmill every day is that your body will adapt and change fairly quickly, then do that exercise with very little effort. You need to mix things up. Throw in some weights, like try kettlebells which are fun and fairly easy to do. You can use them for a whole body workout.
> 
> *Don't stop eating bananas.* I'm sorry but that's the most ridiculous thing I've heard. Everything contains calories, you'll never avoid it. And tbh, with what it looks you're eating it's well within an allowance for the day depending on what your calorie target is. Have you worked out your resting metabolic rate? At the end of the day food is food, calories in/calories out.
> 
> You don't NEED a set of scales, not really. Too many people become slaves to them, but if you want to track progress it might be an idea. Take pictures too, just once a month so you can build a month by month progress picture diary and that way appreciate how much you've lost.
> 
> Good luck.

Agree dont stop!


30min exercise is better, warm up - 10mins ( should make you sweat ) cardio/strength/cardio/strength and so on. or weights too, dont forget your cool down

from what i can remember, hasnt spec k got decent amount sugar? id personally swap that for wholegrain branded cereal like weetabix flakes.


is your pasta wholegrain?

in my eyes your not eating enough, not eating close enough, having longer gaps.
your metabolism works better more you feed it, but that doesnt mean large portions :)

eating every 2.5-3hrs is best, so having snacks healthy ones is positive thing.

another option is 6 x 200 cal meals, or 300 x 3 / 3 x 100cal ( this is on 1200 cal intake, just play around with numbers for your intake)

oh and drink green tea


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> The problem with ONLY doing 20 mins on the treadmill every day is that your body will adapt and change fairly quickly, then do that exercise with very little effort. You need to mix things up. Throw in some weights, like try kettlebells which are fun and fairly easy to do. You can use them for a whole body workout.
> 
> *Don't stop eating bananas.* I'm sorry but that's the most ridiculous thing I've heard. Everything contains calories, you'll never avoid it. And tbh, with what it looks you're eating it's well within an allowance for the day depending on what your calorie target is. Have you worked out your resting metabolic rate? At the end of the day food is food, calories in/calories out.
> 
> You don't NEED a set of scales, not really. Too many people become slaves to them, but if you want to track progress it might be an idea. Take pictures too, just once a month so you can build a month by month progress picture diary and that way appreciate how much you've lost.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Agree dont stop!
> 
> 
> 30min exercise is better, warm up - 10mins ( should make you sweat ) cardio/strength/cardio/strength and so on. or weights too, dont forget your cool down
> 
> from what i can remember, hasnt spec k got decent amount sugar? id personally swap that for wholegrain branded cereal like weetabix flakes.
> 
> 
> is your pasta wholegrain?
> 
> in my eyes your not eating enough, not eating close enough, having longer gaps.
> your metabolism works better more you feed it, but that doesnt mean large portions :)
> 
> eating every 2.5-3hrs is best, so having snacks healthy ones is positive thing.
> 
> another option is 6 x 200 cal meals, or 300 x 3 / 3 x 100cal ( this is on 1200 cal intake, just play around with numbers for your intake)
> 
> oh and drink green teaClick to expand...

I know! What's with all this banana hatred? 200 calories isn't alot at all and I'd rather eat a 200cal banana than a 100cal chocolate bar.


----------



## LoraLoo

I know somebody has already suggested Slimming World but I really cant praise it enough. Someone posted here that you have to cut calories by 3500 a week to lose just 1lb. Well, not on Slimming World :haha: You can eat loads, lots more than what you are eating, and still lose weight. You never have to feel hungry. The groups are really supportive hun, you wont feel embarrased going there, the first time is always hard, Ive been going on and off for 11 years now and the first time back is always a little daunting but from that first meeting I always feel so much happier and in control. Good Luck hun, it can take a few weeks to start noticing weight coming off yourself :flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Scales are the best way in my opinion to track your progress, make it a priority to buy some.......

I've lost 22lb and I didn't start losing inches (that I noticed) until the 15lb mark so even though you're not seeing physical results doesn't mean you aren't losing weight.

Buy some scales! And keep up the good work, it's totally worth it when you eventually see that weight coming off :)


----------



## bloodbinds

BANANA HATRED! :rofl:


I was just warning her that a large banana can have 200 calories in, some people will buy a bunch of bananas thinking 'its fruit, it will be low in calories' and then munch on them throughout the day, not realises they are eating 200 calories a pop! I craved bananas in pregnancy and put on a lot of weight due to them as i would have about 10 a day (as well as normal meals) without realising how many calories they were, oops! And now i'm having to diet to get rid of that silly banana weight! Lol.

People should be warned of the dangers of bananas! :haha:




> I know! What's with all this banana hatred? 200 calories isn't alot at all and I'd rather eat a 200cal banana than a 100cal chocolate bar.

I wouldn't! Mmmm... chocolately goodness... :winkwink:


----------



## bloodbinds

Also - have you ever tried Puer Tea? I drink 3 cups of it a day, it's delicious and helps you lose weight! I read an interview wit Victoria Beckham who drinks it and recommends it too!

https://www.slimmingsolutions.co.uk/pu-erh-tea.html

though you can buy the tea cheaper on ebay! x


----------



## MrsRH

LoraLoo said:


> I know somebody has already suggested Slimming World but I really cant praise it enough. *Someone posted here that you have to cut calories by 3500 a week to lose just 1lb.* Well, not on Slimming World :haha: You can eat loads, lots more than what you are eating, and still lose weight. You never have to feel hungry. The groups are really supportive hun, you wont feel embarrased going there, the first time is always hard, Ive been going on and off for 11 years now and the first time back is always a little daunting but from that first meeting I always feel so much happier and in control. Good Luck hun, it can take a few weeks to start noticing weight coming off yourself :flower:

This is correct!!!

You have to cut your overall weekly calories or burn off 3500 cals to lose a pound regardless of which diet you are following!

:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TwilightAgain said:


> Scales are the best way in my opinion to track your progress, make it a priority to buy some.......
> 
> I've lost 22lb and I didn't start losing inches (that I noticed) until the 15lb mark so even though you're not seeing physical results doesn't mean you aren't losing weight.
> 
> Buy some scales! And keep up the good work, it's totally worth it when you eventually see that weight coming off :)

tracking your clothes and how you feel imo is best way, scales have scarred me for awhile lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

MrsRH said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I know somebody has already suggested Slimming World but I really cant praise it enough. *Someone posted here that you have to cut calories by 3500 a week to lose just 1lb.* Well, not on Slimming World :haha: You can eat loads, lots more than what you are eating, and still lose weight. You never have to feel hungry. The groups are really supportive hun, you wont feel embarrased going there, the first time is always hard, Ive been going on and off for 11 years now and the first time back is always a little daunting but from that first meeting I always feel so much happier and in control. Good Luck hun, it can take a few weeks to start noticing weight coming off yourself :flower:
> 
> This is correct!!!
> 
> You have to cut your overall weekly calories or burn off 3500 cals to lose a pound regardless of which diet you are following!
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Surely its the fat content too? I'm pretty sure I take in MORE Calories when at Slimming World :shrug:...you can eat as much free food as you want, If i wanted 6 chickens a day i could have it :shrug: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bloodbinds said:


> BANANA HATRED! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I was just warning her that a large banana can have 200 calories in, some people will buy a bunch of bananas thinking 'its fruit, it will be low in calories' and then munch on them throughout the day, not realises they are eating 200 calories a pop! I craved bananas in pregnancy and put on a lot of weight due to them as i would have about 10 a day (as well as normal meals) without realising how many calories they were, oops! And now i'm having to diet to get rid of that silly banana weight! Lol.
> 
> People should be warned of the dangers of bananas! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! What's with all this banana hatred? 200 calories isn't alot at all and I'd rather eat a 200cal banana than a 100cal chocolate bar.
> 
> I wouldn't! Mmmm... chocolately goodness... :winkwink:Click to expand...

curious question: did eat 10 a day but not move much in a day? when i was pregnant with 2nd got spd so sat around and ate lol.


----------



## LoraLoo

Banana Lady is right :haha: Banana's are good for you but if you want to speed up your weight loss its best to stick to fruit like apples, berries, oranges etc :thumbup: Grapes is the other fruit that while good for you, wont speed up your weight loss as much as the other fruits :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

MummyToAmberx said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> BANANA HATRED! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I was just warning her that a large banana can have 200 calories in, some people will buy a bunch of bananas thinking 'its fruit, it will be low in calories' and then munch on them throughout the day, not realises they are eating 200 calories a pop! I craved bananas in pregnancy and put on a lot of weight due to them as i would have about 10 a day (as well as normal meals) without realising how many calories they were, oops! And now i'm having to diet to get rid of that silly banana weight! Lol.
> 
> People should be warned of the dangers of bananas! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! What's with all this banana hatred? 200 calories isn't alot at all and I'd rather eat a 200cal banana than a 100cal chocolate bar.
> 
> I wouldn't! Mmmm... chocolately goodness... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> curious question: did eat 10 a day but not move much in a day? when i was pregnant with 2nd got spd so sat around and ate lol.Click to expand...


Hehe, yes! Didn't move at all really, and i didn't even have SPD! Lol. Well, i walked around the office a fair bit for the first 6 months, it was the last 3 months when i moved back home and just lay in bed all day surpounded by bananas that i think it did the most damage, oops! Lol.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

A good calorie counter is https://www.myfitnesspal.com/ I've used this for a year or so - and although I've lapsed its always got me back on track. xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

That's what i use too ^^^ They also have a great forum with loads of info x


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya. All the loverly ladies are right you need to track what you eat properly. Those little snacks here and there on top of the food could add up to too much or too little. 

You need to find out what your BMR is and then work out how much you should be eating for your weight. Everyones diet should be different based on their size etc. 

I use a calorie tracker which also tracks the rough proportion of protein, fat, carbs etc I have. So you can have a more varied diet to make you healthy. The main thing for weight loss is calories but to be healthy there are other things (like fat content) to think about. 

I am torn on what to tell you about scales. Sometimes I wanna through mine out, and people (including me) become slaves to them. But some people find it hard to see inch loss for a while. I use the s ales once a week and measure every other week. Often one moves but not the other but it keeps you motivated as long as one does! 

On the exercise someone made a valid point earlier, our bodies adjust to the exercise we do, so you do need to mix it up occaisionally. But without knowing much about your situation I don't know if it's 'enough'. From experience it is better to build up gradually with exercise though. 

Fingers crossed you see some progress soon! 

X


----------



## Faythe

LoraLoo said:


> Banana Lady is right :haha: Banana's are good for you but if you want to speed up your weight loss its best to stick to fruit like apples, berries, oranges etc :thumbup: Grapes is the other fruit that while good for you, wont speed up your weight loss as much as the other fruits :thumbup:

Am I banana lady? :haha:

I love bananas. Lots of goodness packed into them and great to up calorie intake for the day. I have atleast 1 a day, sometimes even 2. And I've lost a shed load of weight. It's all about hitting the right numbers for the day with a balanced diet :)


----------



## beccad

I don't think you're eating enough. Sounds mad, right? But it sounds as if the type of foods you're eating are right (although i'd ditch the low-calorie/diet type foods - full of sugar and other nasties usually instead of fat), but if you're feeling dizzy then you are probably not eating enough. 

Try and eat some more protein. Do exercise that builds lean muscle - I don't mean become a mad body builder, but 20 mins of gentle cardio won't do much to be honest hun, but better than nothing I guess. Lifting weights builds muscle, muscle burns calories than fat, even when you're sat on the sofa :haha: You won't become some sort of muscle-woman because you don't have the right hormones to do so. You don't want little girly weights that you can wave around easily either. Total waste of time! You should be struggling to compete sets of repetitions, not waving them around! One last thing about muscle - if you build muscle whilst you lose weight, it'll still be there when you've lost all the weight. If you maintain the muscle and eat right, you'll keep the weight off.

Don't just go on a diet, change your lifestyle or you'll put all the weight back on. You have to get out of the habits that made you fat in the first place, and this means getting out of them for life, and treating yourself occasionally. Being slim doesn't have to be all about deprivation, but you do need to exercise some self-control if you're not naturally that way.

ps: metabolism can be changed. you're not stuck with low metabolism for life, it just means you've got very little lean muscle and don't need very many calories to sustain what little muscle you've got.


----------

